# Do you need to own the Car you drive



## Justin C (Oct 7, 2015)

I currently drive my father in laws car, and pay him for mileage. Im covered under his insurance to drive the car, however ownership is under his name. Im interested in driving for Uber. Does the fact I don't own the car disqualify me.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

As long as your name is on the insurance you are fine.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

limepro said:


> As long as your name is on the insurance you are fine.


What he said.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Not fine.
While Uber will accept you as long as you're listed as an insured on the insurance - the fact is that you will be driving uninsured when doing ride-share unless you get your father-in-law to add rideshare coverage to HIS policy and name you as the driver. Assuming your father-in-law has any assets at all (like a home, his retirement savings and investments, he is INSANE to put that at risk by allowing you to drive his care for rideshare - and you're pretty nutso for allowing him to take that risk.

*You would BOTH be MUCH better off if you just bought the car from him for $10 (or whatever) and put the title and registration in YOUR name and got your own insurance. *


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

You used to...apparently Uber has stooped so low they could care less anymore. Then again....they're now trying to overcharge drivers by leasing a used one that you don't get to freely choose.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> You used to...apparently Uber has stooped so low they could care less anymore. Then again....they're now trying to overcharge drivers by leasing a used one that you don't get to freely choose.


Used to?
When?
Uber started as a black car service - which allowed limo companies the ability to list all of their cars and drivers who rent/lease the cars or are employees.
Uber Taxi is available to all taxi companies and drivers who rent/lease their cars or are employees.
UberX, for as long as I know has allowed you to add any car to your account as long as you are listed as an insured driver on the policy that covers the car.


----------

